# Window Cleaning...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

How often do you clean the windows of your home. The insides of mine do not get very grimy as I have no small children and no smokers indoors. On the other hand the outsides get dirty often and prevent me from having a good view of the beautiful birds etc. I recent paid a small fortune to have replacement screens made for several of my large windows and had the insides and outsides cleaned for the first time in the three years we have lived at the farm full time. Since a couple of the windows are important to me I just purchased a large squeegee and washer thing that can go on an extended pole (windows are high on the outside), hopefully that will help.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I put plastic over my windows inside and out last winter. So i cleaned them then. Only took plastic of 2 windows this spring for air flow.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Guess i hosed off the outsides once in spring


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow, do you have any other way of moving the air around in your home? Fans maybe I think WV gets pretty hot and sticky.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I've lived in apartments for a lot of my life, but the one I live in now is the first one to have a balcony which gives me access to all the windows. No more waiting for the window cleaning crew to come around. I do the outsides at least four times a year, sometimes more when there's a lot of construction going on in the neighbourhood. My view is a real city one, which isn't everyone's cup of tea, but at least I'm looking at it through clean windows! Growing up we washed the outside windows of our house twice a year for sure, usually when the storm windows went up, and then when they were removed in the spring and maybe once again in the summer if there was a need.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I keep the house dark to help keep heat out. Instead of running the whole house ac i have ac in my bedroom window. My second floor gets hot so i have a fan at one end and open first floor window on the other end of the house. That has been doing a real good job of keeping the house cool. Abd if im too hot to sleep i kick on that ac. Trying to save money.


----------



## Amie Jackson (Aug 3, 2017)

sisterpine said:


> How often do you clean the windows of your home. The insides of mine do not get very grimy as I have no small children and no smokers indoors. On the other hand the outsides get dirty often and prevent me from having a good view of the beautiful birds etc. I recent paid a small fortune to have replacement screens made for several of my large windows and had the insides and outsides cleaned for the first time in the three years we have lived at the farm full time. Since a couple of the windows are important to me I just purchased a large squeegee and washer thing that can go on an extended pole (windows are high on the outside), hopefully that will help.



The answer to your question 'how should you clean your windows'? It's really up to you. Some people want their windows to sparkle- free of any spot and debris. Always! Others prefer to wait until they can no longer see through the glass. Most people fall in between. When it comes to window cleaning something you should take into consideration is where you live. Do you live in the city or somewhat rural? In the city, you need to remember that the dust and dirt that makes you look grimy and dirty on your trek home from work, will do the same for your windows. In the country, it will take a little longer for the same dirt to build up. So while a clean in the spring and fall may work for rural areas, but you should consider having your windows cleaned more frequently in urban areas. If you live near the ocean or in windy, high-pollen areas, you should consider cleaning your windows every 8 weeks or at least quarterly. I live in Mississauga and I have to take up window cleaning at least once in 2 months.
I'd recommend cleaning your windows at least twice per year. Biannual cleaning keeps build-up in check. You can rely on some professional cleaning services to do it if you have any inconvenience. It will cost around $2-$7 per pane. Don't wait until you cannot see through your glasses moreover clean windows on the outside are a reflection of your inside home.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sisterpine, I used to "do windows" spring and fall, and really dislike doing it as I usually bent a screen or two trying to get them out. Now I do them whenever I want. The reason? I found an outdoor glass and surface cleaner that attaches to my hose. Love it. Although my new windows have 1/2 screens that are on a track so I don't have to remove them at all - or get up on a ladder with all that cleaning "stuff". It has some sort of sheeting chemical that seems to keep windows cleaner also. I found it at Home Depot, but I'm sure other stores carry a similar product.

Until I found this, I'd use the stuff you put in cars for window washing. Seems to keep windows cleaner longer than things like Windex or homemade.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I clean our outside windows once a year. I've been lagging this year, I'll use this thread as my reminder to do it this weekend. Thanks


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I clean the outside windows two times year when its cooler outside. . . spring and fall. The inside back of the house gets done a couple times a year too, but the great room is a different story. They get done at least once a month, at least the lower parts. I have three big dogs who insist on looking out the windows whenever somebody goes outside or comes home which means I get drool and paw prints. Or they see a squirrel running across the yard, a cow bird landing in the cow pasture and the list goes on on why they feel the need to put their front paws on the window ledge and windows  Usually I take the 1/2 screen off the window outside, hose down and wipe off to get most of the grime then go back with glass cleaner or alcohol and old newspaper. Uppers I need the ladder and they don't normally get as clean since I hate heights but they'll pass.


----------



## New2RuralHomesteading (Aug 27, 2017)

I was going to ask OP if her windows didn't fold inwards for cleaning? 

Current house (built in 2004) has the option to move lever(s) and then the whole pane moves inward for cleaning while inside the home (and not on a ladder). Now the windows in the new house do not appear to have this option so I figured I would ask since maybe it varies by age? 

My new house was built in 1968, compared to current home.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

You're supposed to clean your windows? I thought rain did that.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I clean the insides when I have company coming.

I have never cleaned outside windows.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

We clean the outside of the window, frames and trim twice a year, spring and fall. We just did it last weekend as it was in the 80's both days. The regular windows are hinged inward for easy outside glass cleaning. The bays and door walls glass must be cleaned from the outside.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Once a year maybe on the outside. Some of them have curtains 24/7/365 so I don't care if the insides are clean or not. The kitchen window, sliding door and storm doors are the only windows that get regularly cleaned inside and out and those are about once every few months or as needed as far as the sliding door.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

One of my quirks or pet peeves is having clean windows. Same thing since I started wearing eye glasses about 10 years ago - I clean them at least twice a day.

We had our windows replaced in 2006 - they are all the tilt in style. I can't do them all at once (15 windows) but will do usually 2 each week. While it is kind of expensive I now use Invisible Glass glass cleaner which works perfectly. I first discovered it years ago for cleaning car windows - works just as well for house windows of course.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Invisibl...ategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=bSEuQ69p-15vKUmsxJqvY8


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Try SprayWay glass cleaner from Wal-Mart. My mom put me on it. It never streaks and cleans well


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I must look for some of that tomorrow. I don't agree it's a reflection on the inside of the home. mine are so bad right now I can write my name on the outside. my home inside is clean.

I have to clean mine quite often because I'm very close to the street with hundreds of cars every day also the wind has been kicking up the dust from my garden for a couple days. lets face it I hate cleaning windows! but I love seeing my flowers. I only just realized from someone else's post I have all new windows this year and they turn inward for cleaning. and me up on that ladder trying to break my neck. clean and shiny windows here I come! ~Georgia


----------



## AlisaSnow (May 28, 2018)

I clean the inside windows every month and the outside windows four times per year.


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

I often clean my windows once a week since they can get messy quickly.


----------

